# Goose jerky questions



## northcoast (Oct 29, 2013)

I have always made goose and duck jerky sliced and have had a problem with it almost being crispy by the time it was dry all the way (have always just used a cheap ronco dehydrator) so I tried ground this time and same thing on the first half I have already ran.. So here is my question is there any health hazards if I pull it off still kind "chewy" if properly cured with cure #1 and stored chilled due to moisture content still in their? Also is there such thing as curing it to long it was almost 3 days in the fridge for the second half before I got it on? Thanks and any insight would be appreciated


----------



## elginplowboy (Oct 29, 2013)

I have made chicken but no goose or duck. How are you determining doneness? I use the bend test. My chicken is done about a third of the time faster than beef. Periodically checking I will take a piece and fold in half if it folds completely it is not done yet, when it folds in half and fibers break but hold together I turn off dehydrator and pull top to finish cooling for an hour or so then put it in an open top coffee container in fridge. If you bend a piece and it breaks in half it is way past done and get u the crispy chip effect. Also, your pieces might be sliced too thin to start. R u hand slicing or meat slicer? I bought a meat slicer on sale after hunting season a few years back and won't hand slice ever again. Having each piece sliced same width means all done at the same time and no pulling thinner pieces. 3/16 of inch is perfect width for me. 1/8 ends up too thin and crispy, 1/4 is too thick and chewy.


----------



## northcoast (Oct 29, 2013)

Well this batch I ran through the meat grinder and did ground jerky with the jerky gun.. But in the past I have sliced 1/4 inch thick with a cheaper meat slicer but seems to keep it pretty uniform. I wouldn't figure the Bend test to work with ground? But that's about where I was at with it it would bend and split open but not separate. After hitting room temp and a night in the fridge some is still that way and others a bit brittle. This may sound stupid but after the meat is cured and as long as its stored proper is there a point where it's under done to the point it's dangerous?? Think I may just dry to long out of caution.


----------



## elginplowboy (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry i guess i didnt do a good job of answering your true question. When in doubt throw it out. Is my general rule. Since this is bird and ground up i would error on the side of caution. If the temp never made it to 165 i would worry about salmonela and e.coli. What recipe are u using?


----------



## northcoast (Oct 31, 2013)

I just used Lem jerky seasoning and cure...duck and goose is unlike chicken or turkey in the sense that if your just gonna cook it on the grill or something rare to medium rare is best...I guess it would be just treated like beef in that sense


----------

